# Rave for Serious Skin Care



## user3 (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought I would share with you the new love of my skin.
Serious Skin Care. I've been using this products since Feb. and I must say my skin is in the best shape ever.

The Glycolic cleanser is my fave from this line. I contribute most of my newly found amazing skin to that one product.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The C-Appeal is my 2nd fave! Amazing how great my skin looks and feels after I use the 3 products.

I just bought the MagnAmask and WOWzy Wow! I've never removed a mask with a magnet so that part was pretty cool but my pores got a good cleaning!


Althought I do use Retin-A and have for a few years I could never find any skincare line to be gentle enough to use. They would all either break me out, dry me out or not do anything for my skin at all.
I was worried about this line not working but I knew that if I bought it from HSN I could get my money back fast. Now don't get me wrong I am not saying the whole line is perfect but I have not come across a product that flared up my acne and for that's a wonderful thing!

I will warn you to stay away from the Instatox. I tried it on an older friend and while it did do an amazing job at first once she started to move her face more it seemed to make the wrinkles look deeper. So that product is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I buy the kits because it's cheaper and allows me to try more products. They just recently had an anniversary show on HSN and that is when I got the MagnAmask that was part of surprise kit. In the kit came this fab product called B-Butter. Smells good and just makes my skin feel like a dream. I use it after I do a session if a hydration station bed. The bed combined with that lotion makes my skin softer than my son's!

Just a side note but the hydration station is not a tanning bed. It's a spa treatment to help bring back and keep moisture in your skin. It also cleanses the pores. This helps explain a bit more than the actual site http://www.electrifyingtan.com/hydration.html
I had a scar on left hand from curling iron burn and it's already starting to fade. I do 3 sessions a month.

OK back to SSC:
I wanted to also add that the Olive eye balm is the bomb! I have oily skin but I've always felt my eye area needed more moisture. I apply this everynight and it has done a great job at plumping up that whole area.


----------



## stacey (May 1, 2006)

Have you tried Dermatologic? And, if so, how does it compare?

And is does the Continuously Clear strong or just mild? I don't have acne but I do break out now and again and I want to control it. I'm more so in the oily/combo side but not sure what to get.


----------



## user3 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Have you tried Dermatologic? And, if so, how does it compare?

And is does the Continuously Clear strong or just mild? I don't have acne but I do break out now and again and I want to control it. I'm more so in the oily/combo side but not sure what to get._

 

I've only tried a face wash from DDF (Dermatologic). It was the Glycolic Exfoliating Wash 7%. I found it to be to harsh for my skin.

I only got to try a sample of CC and it was very mild. I got 2 uses out of the sample.

Personally  I would try the Glyoclic cleanser. I can't compare it to the CC but I can tell you that it has helped my face more than any other cleanser I've tried.

If you wanna get samples of the products go to the SSC website and down on the left click Join the Team. About once a month they will send you samples and you can get really good deals on the products. Plus a heads up on when they will have specials on HSN.


----------



## stacey (May 6, 2006)

I just ordered the Continuosly Clear 3piece kit. I don't know if this is going to be too harsh for my skin but I have been breaking out lately and thats what I got it.

What do you think?


----------

